# Anyone in Bagotville?



## Judy (25 Sep 2005)

Hey guys,

Im in Cold Lake right now, and Im looking at a Bagotville posting in the next couple of months.

Just wanted to talk to anyone from there to give me some good info on "stuff" - where the best housing is, community life, sports, etc.

Any info would be great.

Thanks


----------



## 23007 (25 Sep 2005)

I've been at Bagotville for the past 4 months or so and Its a really good base. I've never personally been to Cold Lake but I hear that Bagotville is much smaller. As for housing, its pretty cheap compared to other bases across the country. There are a number of different towns that you can choose to live in unless you choose PMQs. Towns include La baie, Chicoutimi, Jonquiere, and Lattiere. Depending on what you want you can choose to live in the largest town (Chicoutimi) or live at a farm house in any of the other towns. I live in Chicoutimi and it has everything that a big city has.

There is a large number of sports offered on base and you can play on either rep teams or unit teams. I just recently joined the hockey league and there are 10 teams in this league on the base alone. 

As for the community, the base has a an active mess life and the town is very receptive of people in the military.

If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask

Mitch


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (25 Sep 2005)

Judy,
I heard that a lot of new AVS/AVN privat have released since April? Thats the rumor in Comox so far...Can you confirm?
I have few friends in Bagot, they all told me its a great base and lots of activities.
cheers


----------



## Judy (25 Sep 2005)

Mitch - thanks for the great info.  Once I get closer to the actual move Ill probably have more questions, so expect a couple emails from me! 

TB - sorry, but I have no idea about AVS AVN privates - Im an air weapons controller.  Cant help you there.


----------



## PL (11 Oct 2005)

I've been in Bagotville for 22 years now.  ;D


----------



## Judy (12 Oct 2005)

PL said:
			
		

> I've been in Bagotville for 22 years now.   ;D



Wow.  I take it by the big grin you're happy to be there?


----------



## 23007 (13 Oct 2005)

Judy said:
			
		

> Wow.   I take it by the big grin you're happy to be there?



Ah he was born here...don`t let the 22 years fool ya. Hes only 23 years old  >


----------



## Judy (13 Oct 2005)

Oh! Hah, guess he got me.  I just assumed he was some old WO or something that had been in Bagtown that long.  22 years in one posting is long!  But I guess we've lived in Halifax for almost 20 years - my Dad is navy.  I guess that's different though.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (13 Oct 2005)

The longest posting I've heard of is here in Comox, 13 years in a row...some corporal guy.


----------



## Judy (14 Oct 2005)

Im sure there are longer postings somewhere! I know there's a guy in Cold Lake that has been there since the 80's - yikes.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (14 Oct 2005)

wow...poor guy. Its suprising that he didn't commit suicide, unless he really wanted to be posted there.


----------



## PL (16 Oct 2005)

TB said:
			
		

> The longest posting I've heard of is here in Comox, 13 years in a row...some corporal guy.



My dad was in Bagotville for 16 years. He got posted out at 434 in Chattam, wich them moved right away to Bagotville, before closing couple years later.  ;D


----------

